# VSL Synchron Steinway Demo - Grieg's Piano Concerto in A Minor



## JBacal (Feb 6, 2019)

Here is my performance of Edvard Grieg’s Piano Concerto in A Minor – 1st movement. It features VSL's new Synchron Steinway instrument. I hope a few of you enjoy the effort.

Best wishes,
Jay


----------



## jdrcomposer (Feb 6, 2019)

Incredible as usual. So much musicality in your performance and in the piano as well.


----------



## C-Wave (Feb 6, 2019)

Amazing.. great performance. By the way what did you use for the orchestra?
Thanks.


----------



## JBacal (Feb 6, 2019)

In addition to the new VSL Synchron Steinway Piano, the other VSL instruments are:

Synchronized Appassionata Strings (layered with solo Violin and solo Cello)
Synchronized Dimension Brass (Horns, Trumpets, Trombones)
Solo Flutes 1 & 2
Solo Oboe (French)
Solo Clarinets 1 & 2
Solo Bassons 1 & 2
Timpani from Synchron Percussion 1

Reverb is MIR Pro Synchron Stage (wide)


----------



## C-Wave (Feb 7, 2019)

Wow, bravo! Best performnance of Grieg’s piano concerto i’ve heard, period! no exaggeration. Right there at the top.


----------



## good (Feb 7, 2019)

bravo!


----------



## OleJoergensen (Feb 7, 2019)

Wov, it sounds great!


----------



## tmhuud (Feb 7, 2019)

As usual, Bravo Jay!


----------



## Paul T McGraw (Feb 7, 2019)

Marvelous work! This sounds absolutely wonderful. Completely and totally would have believed it was a CD of an actual orchestra.


----------



## Robert_G (Feb 8, 2019)

That was fantastic....i do not see that piano for sale at vsl...did they hide it?


----------



## JBacal (Feb 8, 2019)

Here is a link to the Steinway on the VSL site:

https://www.vsl.co.at/en/Synchron_Package/Concert_D

Looks like the official name is the Synchron Concert D-274. But the description clearly states that the piano sampled was a Steinway Hamburg model.


----------



## ratherbirds (Mar 9, 2019)

Can we know which D-274 preset piano is used for each demo? And if is it full or standard version ?


----------



## JBacal (Mar 25, 2019)

I used the concert room mix preset which uses the room mix, condenser and mid 1 mics. I believe this comes with standard version.

Sorry for the delayed response.


----------



## JBacal (Apr 11, 2019)

FYI


----------

